# Unscented tea light candles yes or no?



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

It has started raining and is very windy, also a lot of thunder. I have some unscented tea lights (white) are these ok to light in case of a power outage? I do not want the budgies to have a night fright or be scared as they have a night light by the cage. 

My other option is I purchased some soy candles .. actually from a bird shop but I have not used them in my room as they are scented and I didn't want to chance anything.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lacey,

You'd be better off keeping a battery powered light on hand for use during power outages rather than relying on candles.

Candles should never be left unattended and you should never consider burning them when you are sleeping. 
The unscented tea lights may have the metal wicks covered by fabric which are not good to use around birds.
I would not advise using soy candles that are scented either. A battery powered luminaria candle would be acceptable.

Do you have a small flashlight you could leave on in place of a night-light until you get a chance to purchase an appropriate battery powered light or lantern for use during power outages in the future?*


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

I sure do! I can just use a flashlight and point it at the bottom of their cage. Thanks!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Lacey, they also have these everywhere:

Bed Bath and Beyond:
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/extra-bright-9-led-tap-light/1018131684

Walmart:
Fulcrum Light-It Stick-On Light, 3-Pack - Walmart.com

GE 55219 Mini Touch Light - Walmart.com

Home Depot:
Sylvania Dot-It LED Battery-Operated Stick-On Tap Light - Silver-36010 - The Home Depot

GE White Battery Operated Closet Tap Light-54807 - The Home Depot

There's more options online, but in a pinch, these would work well. Even for future storms. Hope this helps!!!*


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

jean20057 said:


> *Lacey, they also have these everywhere:
> 
> Bed Bath and Beyond:
> Extra Bright 9-LED Tap Light - BedBathandBeyond.com
> ...


oh my! I have tap lights! I never even thought about those!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Glad I could help spark your memory!!!*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh those are wonderful ideas and much safer around birds.thanks for all the advice as well.I too was using battery operated candles and flashlights.I have a big flashlight I use when storms knock out the power,by pointing up towards the celing .it gives off lamp effect in the room.really brightens it up.

Blessings everyone


----------

